# (Matrix) Morpheus vs. Raven (Tekken)



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

Matrix 

Morpheus



VS.

Tekken

Raven



Battleground: Hon-Maru aftermath

Morpheus has his guns and katana

In a fight to the death who'd win?


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2008)

Morpheus.

Superhuman abilities (Raven technically does but I think Morpheus is better), an encyclopediac knowledge of innumerable martial arts (Raven just has Ninjutsu, which Morpheus probably knows inside-out too), armed to the teeth with guns and a sword?

What other outcome could be expected?


----------

